

Show HN: one day project, get better bug reports from customers / clients - bobbywilson0
http://goodbugreport.com/

======
bobbywilson0
This idea was inspired by Jeff Casimir's talk at Rocky Mountain Ruby
Conference, he basically said it is hard to get a good bug report from a
client, then outlined a framework for them to follow. I put this framework
into a simple form for people to use.

